# Melting Silver sulfate



## saadat68 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi
I can not find topic and posts about melting silver sulfate 

I want to melt some powder that contain silver in metal or oxide form and some silver sulfate. I don't know how much of powder is sulfate ( maybe 1% and max 60% )

So I want to add soda ash (60 percent of weight powder ) and then melt it in 1000 °C
Need some advise to do this 

Thank you


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 14, 2017)

Would you consider just for clarity sake to keep all your endeavors in one thread and not start new one every time you do have question? They all are essentially concerning the same material and it looks you will have many more questions coming anyway.


----------



## butcher (Jun 15, 2017)

See the reactivity series.
The silver can be reduced with a more reactive metal like iron, this can be done in an acidic solution or in a flux melt.
Roasting and oxidation can decompose the sulfate.

I would be tempted to dissolve with hot concentrated Iron III sulfate (or copper sulfate).
2Ag + Fe2(SO4)3 --> Ag2(SO4) + 2FeSO4
or
2Ag + 2CUSO4 --> Cu2SO4 + Ag2(SO4)

Reactions are reversible, silver dissolves on heating and concentration, and silver will reprecipitate cooled and diluted...

I agree with Patnor, keep it all together.


----------



## saadat68 (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry for several topics 
You right I must asked all of my question in one topic

I prefer to reduce AgSo4 to Ag with flux and smelting and don't want to use wet method


----------

